# Welche Pflanzen haben sich in Pflanztaschen bewährt?



## mg911 (28. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde an einer Steiluferseite Ufermatten über eine Länge von 360 cm mit Pflanztaschen (30 x 30) anbringen. Da in diese Taschen nunmal nur eine begrenzte Substratmenge unterzubringen ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Flachwasserpflanzen mit diesen Taschen dauerhaft am besten klarkommen. Wer hat Erfahrungen hiermit?

Grüße Tom


----------



## Knipser (28. März 2022)

mg911 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde an einer Steiluferseite Ufermatten über eine Länge von 360 cm mit Pflanztaschen (30 x 30) anbringen. Da in diese Taschen nunmal nur eine begrenzte Substratmenge unterzubringen ist, stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Flachwasserpflanzen mit diesen Taschen dauerhaft am besten klarkommen. Wer hat Erfahrungen hiermit?
> 
> Grüße Tom


Tom, ich habe zum Beispiel vor Jahren einfache Sumpfdotterblumen in die Taschen gesteckt und bitte nicht tiefer als 10cm, besser 5cm.  Willi


----------



## mg911 (28. März 2022)

mir schwebt eine Wassertiefe von ca. 30 cm vor, darum Flachwasserpflanzen. An das Steilufer schließt sich ein Uferwall (20 cm breit) und ein Ufergraben (30 cm breit) an. Hier kann ich u.a. Sumpfdotterblumen unterbringen.


----------



## Rhz69 (28. März 2022)

Hallo,
Ich hatte schon __ Pfeilkraut drin, es darf dann aber nicht ganz Nährstoffarm sein.

Wahrscheinlich steht es irgendwo, aber es macht einen Unterschied, ob das ein magere Schwimmteich, ein Seerosenteich oder ein Koiteich wird in dem viel gefüttert wird. Dann bekommst du bestimmt zielgerichtetere Antworten.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## BumbleBee (29. März 2022)

Hi Tom,

ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit*  Wasserstern* (Callitriche Pallustris) gemacht. Die wachsen bei mir auch in Taschen, die nur mit Resten alter Torfsoden gefüllt waren. Das Gute hier: die Pflanze wächst sowohl submers (H2O Spender) als auch über der Oberfläche und bildet im Sommer eine filigranen Rasen., der bis 30 cm ins Wasser hinausreicht. Das sieht schön aus und bietet vielen Kleinlebenwesen ein Zuhause. Dazu lässt Du den Rand der Tasche am besten ca 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche enden. Wasserstern blüht nur mit kleinen weißen Blüten, dafür mitunter recht zahlreich.

Des Weiteren wächst bei mir die*  gelbe Gauklerblume *(Mimulus luteus) nahezu überall. Selbst auf der Ufermatte ganz ohne Substrat etablieren sich ihre Ausläufer. Sie werden hier nur nicht so groß. Die Pflanze hat sich bei mir selbst ausgesäht und blüht den ganzen Sommer über mit immer neuen Blüten in wunderschönem Sonnengelb. Hier kann ich Dir in ein zwei Wochen gerne einen großen Schwung Ableger schicken bei Bedarf.

*Sumpfvergissmeinnicht *(Myosotis scorpioides) sind bei mir auch unkaputtbar und vermehren sich selbstständig in jedes Eckchen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

Hallo!
Versuchs mal mit __ Papageienfeder, breitet sich auf der Wasseroberfläche schnell aus und ist winterhart. Diese nährstoffzehrende Pflanze, eine der Besten in Bezug gegen Algen bringt viel Sauerstoff in das Wasser "auch im Winter". Hält das Wasser klar + sauber ist einfach eine sehr gute Klärpflanze. Ich hab sie schon Jahre im Teich mit bestem Erfolg. Willi


----------



## janfo (29. März 2022)

Ich würde heimische Pflanzen setzen. Weil sie viel mehr in Wechselwirkung mit den hier lebenden Organismen treten.
Die __ Papageienfeder z.B. steht aufgrund ihres invasiven Charakters als problematischer Neophyt auf der Schwarzen Liste der EU und des Bundesamtes für Naturschutz.
Da ich selber bisher keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe, kann ich leider keine konkreten Pflanztipps geben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Versuchs mal mit __ Papageienfeder, breitet sich auf der Wasseroberfläche schnell aus und ist winterhart.


Hi Willi,

das beschaffen und anpflanzen von der Papageienfeder ist seit dem  03.08.2016 in der gesamten EU eine Straftat da die Pflanze seit diesem Datum auf der "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten" aufgeführt (ist schon seit Anfang an dabei) und daher jedliche Vermehrung, Haltung, der Handel, die Weitergabe, Transport strengsten untersagt ist. Umweltvergehen können mit bis zu 30.000€ Strafe geahndet werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

Hallo __ Papageienfeder Liebhaber/innen!
Hi Frank, tatsächlich ist diese Pflanze für freie/offene Gewässer verboten worden, das wusste ich bis heute nicht - habe mich im I-Net schlau gemacht. 
Schweren Herzens wird sie sofort entsorgt und durch meine __ Wasserkresse ersetzt. Eigentlich logisch, sie stammt aus Südamerika vermehrt sich rasend schnell und verdrängt besonders unsere heimischen Wasserpflanzen durch ihre Schnellwüchsigkeit - dennoch, den Aquarianern bleibt sie noch erhalten. Willi


----------



## mg911 (29. März 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hatte schon __ Pfeilkraut drin, es darf dann aber nicht ganz Nährstoffarm sein.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich steht es irgendwo, aber es macht einen Unterschied, ob das ein magere Schwimmteich, ein Seerosenteich oder ein Koiteich wird in dem viel gefüttert wird. Dann bekommst du bestimmt zielgerichtetere Antworten.
> ...


es wird ein klassischer Gartenteich für alles an Getier das sich ansiedeln mag. Keine großen Fische nur ein ein paar Shibunkin, die aber vom __ Reiher anzahlmäßig im Rahmen gehalten werden. Größe rund 24 qm und 16 Kubik Wasser, größte Tiefe 1,5 m, große Flachwasserzone.


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

Hallo!
__ Papageienfeder ist beseitigt, hat ein schönes Loch in der Fläche gegeben - __ Wasserkresse wird das Loch schnell stopfen.
In 3-4 Wochen ist alles wieder wie gehabt ohne Papageienfeder. Das mit den 30000 € Strafe ist übertrieben, nur für Schwerstverbrecher gedacht - den wird es bei Teichfreunden wohl nicht geben. Willi


----------



## RKurzhals (29. März 2022)

Hallo Tom,
30 cm Tiefe und Pflanztaschen ist vermutlich nicht einfach zu bepflanzen. Das wird voraussichtlich nach eine sehr nährstoffarme Zone, und das schränkt die Zahl der möglichen Pflanzen (unabhängig von der Wassertiefe) deutlich ein.
Willis (@Knipser ) Vorschlag mit den Sumpfdotterblumen gefällt mir, bei mir wachsen direkt am Wasserrand Frauenmantel auf der Ufermatte. Mit einer Pflanzhöhe in Wasserhöhe findet sich noch einiges mehr.
Wenig Nährstoffe brauchen bei mir auch solche Pflanzen wie __ Seggen und __ Binsen. Ich habe eine kleine Stufe (die ist bei -20 cm, allerdings steht da dank der Pflanzen kaum noch Wasser). Dort gedeihen Rispensegge (Carex paniculata) und die blaugrüne Binse (Juncus inflexus, wobei das eine gelbgrün gefärbte ist, die nicht so riesig wie andere wird). Einem __ Kalmus (Acorus calamus), der Schlanksegge (Carex acuta) und dem __ Wollgras sagt der Standort weniger zu, der erste ist noch da, der Rest nach wenigen Jahren Gastspiel nicht mehr. Zu Anfang hatte ich dort __ Schwanenblume und diverse Pfeilblätter angepflanzt, deren vereinzelte Stängel man suchen muß. Ebenso geht's mir mit dem __ Hechtkraut.


----------



## mg911 (29. März 2022)

heute haben wir die Folie verlegt. Was die Höhe der Pflanztaschen angeht bin ich ja noch flexibel, die Ufematte mit den Taschen habe ich noch nicht verklebt. Es wäre ja auch in Betracht zu ziehen die Pflanztaschen einmal im Jahr mit Düngekegel zu bestücken, wenn es für das Pflanzenwachstum dienlich ist.


----------



## samorai (29. März 2022)

Dazu füge ich noch andere Pflanzen mit an :
Tuja, Pfennig Kraut, __ Efeu und der gemeine Frauen Farn und als Ober Clou wächst eine __ Birke auf meiner Insel die eigentlich nur aus Styrudur und Ufermatte besteht. 
 
Ganz ohne Sand nur durch die Feuchtigkeit die die Matte zieht.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 29. März 2022



mg911 schrieb:


> . Es wäre ja auch in Betracht zu ziehen die Pflanztaschen einmal im Jahr mit Düngekegel zu bestücken, wenn es für das Pflanzenwachstum dienlich ist.


Braucht man nicht, das geht alles von alleine. 
Jeder Samen der auf eine Ufermatte fällt treibt sofern er gute Bedingungen hat.


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

Ich benutze Düngerkegeln nur für Seerosen, alles andere ernährt sich aus dem Teichwasser - natürlich wenn gefüttert wird. Willi


----------



## janfo (29. März 2022)

samorai schrieb:


> Tuja


Thuja ist stark giftig, insbesondere wenn Teile davon ins Wasser gelangen


----------



## samorai (29. März 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Thuja ist stark giftig, insbesondere wenn Teile davon ins Wasser gelangen


Okay, danke.


----------



## Knipser (29. März 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Thuja ist stark giftig, insbesondere wenn Teile davon ins Wasser gelangen


Ja stimmt, kann zu großen Ausfällen führen auch im Filter. Auch __ Eibe ist hoch toxisch. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2022)

Hi Willi,

auch für sämtliche Aquarianer (bin ja auch selber einer) oder Terrianer sind sämtliche Pflanzen/Tiere der "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten" auch im Haus strikt verboten - die können von dort aus ja auch wieder leicht verschleppt oder gar mutwillig ausgesetzt werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2022)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Papageienfeder i


Da einige Pflanzen unter dem trivial Namen Papageienfeder gehandelt werden, gibt es glaube ich ähnliche noch im Handel.








						kleine Papageienfeder - Myriophyllum hippuroides
					

kleine Papageienfeder - Myriophyllum hippuroides       Wissenschaftliche Bezeichnung: Myriophyllum hippuroides  Wuchsgröße:   Blütezeit: Juli - August    ...




					www.kaufland.de
				




Ich habe Wilden __ Reis in der Pflanztasche....bei so bei 20-30 cm .... gefält mir ganz gut. Ist von der Optik wie __ Schilf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2022)

Hi Thorsten,

zumal bei vielen Bildern von Myriophyllum in Net durchaus auch ganz falsche Namen stehen - die in deinem obrigen Link mit den roten, dicklichen Stengeln hab ich auch im Teich, 2014 als Myriophyllum brasiliensis gekauft. Dieser Artname ist, obwohl auch immer noch im Handel zu finden, aber nur ein Synonym für die zierlicheren männlichen Myriophyllum aquaticum - so umgehen geschäftstüchtige holländischen Produzenten halt geschickt EU-Verbote(da sie bei mir aber schon vor dem Stichtag 03.08.2016 angeschafft wurde und sich wegen der Nährstoffarmut im Teich seit 8 Jahren auch net "von Fleck kommt" darf/kann sie drinn bleiben)

laut Flowgrow (ist für viele im Aquarienforum so was wie ne "Aquarienpflanzenbibel") hat Myriophyllum hippuroides zumindest gelbgrüne Stengel und die wenigen emersen Blätter am Blütenstand sind ganzrandig bis gezähnt, nie kammartig eingeschnitten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Apr. 2022)

Ich habe auch noch welche mit roten Stengeln.


----------



## mg911 (6. Apr. 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> __ Papageienfeder ist beseitigt, hat ein schönes Loch in der Fläche gegeben - __ Wasserkresse wird das Loch schnell stopfen.
> In 3-4 Wochen ist alles wieder wie gehabt ohne Papageienfeder. Das mit den 30000 € Strafe ist übertrieben, nur für Schwerstverbrecher gedacht - den wird es bei Teichfreunden wohl nicht geben. Willi
> Anhang anzeigen 257404


sähst dur den __ Reis jedes Jahr wieder neu aus weil er ja einjährig ist?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Apr. 2022)

Wasserreis – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Mehrjährig


----------

